
The Quants Are Taking Over Wall Street - jonbaer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/nathanvardi/2016/08/17/the-quants-are-taking-over-wall-street/#530a21f56ea7
======
rachel11201
I hate Forbes' site so damned much. Every article has a damned landing page.
Like we want to look at their advertisements and quotes. Pisses me off.

~~~
laurentdc
I'm starting to think websites like Forbes exist for the sole purpose of
displaying advertisements. Like a billboard, but surrounded by useless chunks
of text.

